# Chicks hatch 7 sleeps!!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all, really excited about HATCHING DAY in 7 sleeps! We currently have two silkies and one is broody ATM so is sitting on some fertile eggs I bought.. I am SUPER excited as this will be the first time I have had chicks! I bought my two silkies at point of lay. Any insider tips with new little ones? Tried and tested ways of ensuring good health? Also, as they will have a mum with them, how much will I need to interfere or should I leave her to it? Thanks guys, I know you all share the excitement!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How exciting ! Can't wait for pictures! With Mama hatching the chicks, you won't have to do much ! She will handle it all! That's the nice thing about having a Mama!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How fun! I've never done this myself. My first were gotten as day chicks and the rest were either older when I got them or given to me. Oh yes, you are going to have a ball!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Dont forget Do not open the bator during lockdown. No matter if you think its taking to long or not. Alot of newbies make the mistake of rushing to help the chicks. It can take up to 24 for the chick to come out of the egg.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Mom will take care of them, but try to handle them when you can, as they will get used to you, and be friendly. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Good point Fuzziebutt ! Hold alot! Pictures, alot!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh all your posts have gotten me more excited! Just a question, how does the Mama know to tend to either chicks or eggs? I understand that probably all the eggs won't hatch - will she keep trying to sit on them? Should I pull any unmatched eggs out after a couple of days? So new to this!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

When our Momma sat on her eggs, she butted an egg out herself. Guess she knew it was a dud! They seem to know I guess!


----------



## cindlady2 (Nov 6, 2012)

If your hen is hatching bought eggs I would assume you put them under her at the same time. I would give her an extra 3 days from the time the first hatches. If she still has unhatched eggs and stays on them, pull them. If you see no movement in them, pitch them, they are duds. If they move you might want to give her an extra day. Don't let her go too long after the first hatch because she has to show the hatched ones where food and water is. They are good for a few days (they are still absorbing yolk) but have to eat and drink after about 3 days.
Good luck!


----------



## chasesams (Mar 4, 2013)

jasmin said:


> Oh all your posts have gotten me more excited! Just a question, how does the Mama know to tend to either chicks or eggs? I understand that probably all the eggs won't hatch - will she keep trying to sit on them? Should I pull any unmatched eggs out after a couple of days? So new to this!


by now a lot of your questions are probably been answered but i've been told silkies make very good moms and hatchers so you wont need to do anything as for if the egg is no good they usually know this and sometimes move it out of the nest


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

She will get up and take the live chicks out for a stroll when the time is right. The remaining eggs can then be discarded.


----------

